
Software Deloper A/B Resume - externalreality
Not long ago I was looking for a new position. I am a software engineer. I was not getting many hits at first and I suspected the reason was my resume. I tried the A&#x2F;B approach to find what configuration of my resume worked best. To my surprise I got much better results with a configuration of my resume that omitted my military experience, my MBA, and my risk management training&#x2F;certs - leaving only my 12 years of software development experience and Comp Sci education (my &#x27;B&#x27; resume). I had overwhelmingly more hits with my B resume, subsequently did some code tests, and landed a position.<p>Does anyone have any theories as to why that happened? In both cases the resume was concise with a one page configurations or a two page configuration. The formatting didn&#x27;t seem to matter only the above mentioned omissions.
======
jppope
any chance you could share them (after removing contact info)? I'd like to see
what the difference was myself...

